# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  μανα κ minitran

## anxious4ever

η μητερα μου ξεκινησε αυτο το φαρμακο επειτα απο τρομερο στρες κ κρισεις πανικου, της εδωσαν μινιτραν το πιο χαμηλο μιας κ ειναι παρθενος οργανισμος, πλεον νιωθει ηρεμη κ το παιρνει καθε βραδι...
ομως το πρωι που ξυπναει νιωθει βαρια κ τρομερη υπνηλια για περιπου μεχρι το μεσημερι..
ειανι κατι που θα συνηθισει?δλδ αργοτερα θα ξυπναει πιο καλα? η ετσι παει το φαρμακο αυτο..?
σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## Mara.Z

Καλημερα Anxious! τι κανεις?? σε χασαμε....

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι γλυκουλα! καλημερα!! δεν μπαινω πια κανονικα, μπηκα μονο για σημερα για να κανω αυτη την ερωτηση, μετα παλι θα χαθω...ειναι στους ορους της ψυχοθεραπειας μου... χεχε!
καλα εισαι?εγω ειμαι μια χαρα!!!!

----------


## jock77

Καλημέρα.. είχα πάρει και εγώ το Minitran και σε μεγάλες ποσότητες ..και παρόλο που εγώ ήμουν πολύ επιρρεπής στις παρενέργειες το συγκεκριμένο είτε το έπερνα είτε όχι το ένα και το αυτό. Πολλοί που το πέρνουν λένε οτι τις πρώτες μέρες παρατηρούν αυτή την υπνηλία που λές και οτι αυτό φεύγει μετά απο λίγες μέρες. Εγώ επειδή το έπερνα μαζί και με άλλα δεν μπορώ να έχω ξεκάθαρη εικόνα αλλά πιστεύω οτι σε ένα παρθένο οργανισμό απο ουσίες θα έχει αυτή την μικρή παρενέργεια. Καθώς το minitran δεν είναι μόνο αντικαταθλιπτικό αλλά και ενα ήπιο αντιψυχωτικό ..έχει δύο ουσίες, η μία είναι το ήπιο αντικαταθληπτικό και η άλλη το ήπιο αντιψυχωτικό κατά του άγχους , ανησυχίας, φόβου κτλ.. οπότε έχει και μια ήπια κατασταλτική δράση που τις πρώτες μέρες την αισθανόμαστε πιο έντονα μέχρι αν την συνηθίσει ο οργανισμός μας και να προσαρμοστεί σε αυτήν.

----------


## anxious4ever

ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση! ηθελα να δω αν κ αλλους του πειραζε τοσο , ή μονο στην μανα μου ....κ καπως φοβηθηκα..οκ...να στε καλα!

----------


## jock77

> ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση! ηθελα να δω αν κ αλλους του πειραζε τοσο , ή μονο στην μανα μου ....κ καπως φοβηθηκα..οκ...να στε καλα!


 Τέτοιες παρενέργειες, που επηρεάζουν αρνητικά την ποιότητα ζωής μας, αν επιμένουν για περίπου καμιά εβδομάδα τότε πρέπει να το συζητήσουμε με τον ιατρό μας. Οπότε αν σε 5-7 μέρες συνεχίζει να νιώθει έτσι θα πρέπει να το συζητήσετε μαζί του. 
Να είστε καλά και σας εύχομαι οτι καλύτερο στην προσπάθειά σας!!

----------


## anxious4ever

δεν την επηρρεαζει σε σημειο να μην μπορει να κανει δουλειες κλπ..απλα νιωθει υπνηλια, κανει ολες τις δουλειες της...αυτο.. οποτε πιστευω οκ θα ειναι...
να σαι καλα!!

----------


## anxious4ever

επισης η μαμα παιρνει το 2/10 καθε βραδι ... μολις το μεσημερι περανει η επιρροη του χαπιου επιστρεφει το αγχος καπως...
ηθελα να ρωτησω εχει τις συνηθισμενες παρενεργειες οπως τα αλλα αντικαταθλιπτικα?παιζει να φερει ταραχες εν καιρω?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> η μητερα μου ξεκινησε αυτο το φαρμακο επειτα απο τρομερο στρες κ κρισεις πανικου, της εδωσαν μινιτραν το πιο χαμηλο μιας κ ειναι παρθενος οργανισμος, πλεον νιωθει ηρεμη κ το παιρνει καθε βραδι...
> ομως το πρωι που ξυπναει νιωθει βαρια κ τρομερη υπνηλια για περιπου μεχρι το μεσημερι..
> ειανι κατι που θα συνηθισει?δλδ αργοτερα θα ξυπναει πιο καλα? η ετσι παει το φαρμακο αυτο..?
> σας ευχαριστω.


Hello,σε χάσαμε.

----------


## jock77

> επισης η μαμα παιρνει το 2/10 καθε βραδι ... μολις το μεσημερι περανει η επιρροη του χαπιου επιστρεφει το αγχος καπως...
> ηθελα να ρωτησω εχει τις συνηθισμενες παρενεργειες οπως τα αλλα αντικαταθλιπτικα?παιζει να φερει ταραχες εν καιρω?


Σε αυτό δεν μπορεί να σου απαντήσει κανείς με βεβαιότητα καθώς κάθε οργανισμός αντιδρά διαφορετικά στα φάρμακα. 
Κανένα φάρμακο δεν είναι αθώο.. 
Μπορείς να διαβάσεις εδώ για τις αντεδείξεις και προφυλάξεις 
http://www.healthyliving.gr/2016/10/...-parenergeies/

αν και η μητέρα σου είναι στην ελάχιστη δόση καλό είναι να τα γνωρίζετε αυτά τα πράγματα

----------


## jock77

υγ. μην τις τα διαβάσεις αυτά και την πανικοβάλεις.. κράτα αυτές τις πληροφορίες για σένα και δόσε λίγο χρόνο να δείς αν το χάπι αυτό την βοηθάει και εν το μεταξύ απλά πρόσεξε πχ να μην πέρνει άλλα φάρμακα με αυτό το χάπι όπως λένε οι οδηγίες.

----------


## anxious4ever

ρε παιδια παλι κλαιει ..δεν μπορω αλλο ! ενω κοιμαται καλα κ ξυπναει πιο ηρεμη, ομως παλι κλαιει..δεν ξερω τι να κανω.
νιωθει ερμη κ μονη λεει, κανεις δεν μπορει να τη βοηθησει...
εχει παθει κοκομπλοκο που γερναει κ ειναι υγιεστατη!! δλδ τι αλλο να κανω?
ρε παιδια νιωθω κ γω οτι δεν μπορω να βοηθησω...
οκ το χαπι την κραταει ηρεμη δεν τρωει την τρελλη φρικη, αλλα δεν ειναι κ τελειως καλα.
θελει χρονο να κανει αντικαταθλιψη??? σας παρακαλω βοηθηστε με!
μονιμο γιατρο δεν εχουμε, στο Αιγινητειο μας ειχαν δει κ ο δικος μου γιατρος λειπει εκτος!!

----------


## anxious4ever

καποιος που να εχει μεγαλη εμπειρια απο μινιτραν παρακαλω!!! δεν εχουμε γιατρο!! κ αρνειται να παμε σε γιατρο ιδιωτικο!! δεν μπορει να παρει ssri δοκιμασαμε κ δεν μπορουσε να το αντεξει!!!! σας παρακαλω βοηθηστε με!!
δεν βλεπω να γλιτωνουμε την νοσηλεια....θελει να πεθανει μονο..φοβαμαι μη κανει καμια αυτοκτονια..
θελει χρονο το μινιτραν να κανει αντικαταθλιψη?? κανει αντικαταθλιψη ή δεν κανει...με τον καιρο..

----------


## jock77

Κουκλα μου ψυχραιμία γιατι τι τελευταίο που θα χρειάζεται η μανούλα σου είναι να καταλάβει οτι σου δημιουργεί ανυσηχία,αγχος και φόβο. 
Οπο\ωσδπήποτε θέλει χρόνο για να πιάσει το αντικαταθληπτικό. Με το Minitran πρώτα πιάνει το αντιψυχωτικό και μετά το αντικαταθληπτικό (μάλιστα κάποιοι το πέρνουν σαν το ζάναξ δηλαδή όποτε το χρειάζονται γιατί είναι κάπως κατασταλτικό στο θέμα άγχους). Για να αρχίσει να δουλεύει σαν αντικαταθληπτικό, αναλόγος τον άνθρωπο μπορεί να χρειαστεί μέχρι και 2 μήνες. 
Αυτά που συζητούσαμε στα προηγούμενα ποστ είναι οι παρενέργειες και η ασφάλεια του φαρμάκου. 
Στο θέμα δράσης και αποτελεσματικότητας πρέπει να δώσεις χρόνο.
Δεν είναι κάνα δυνατό αντικαταθληπτικό και γι αυτό ίσως της δώσανε αυτό.. Είναι παλιό φάρμακο που δεν το δίνουν πλέον γιατί τα νεότερα τα θεωρούν πιο αποτελεσματικά αλλά αφου δεν μπορεί να πάρει ssri τότε είναι μια καλη επιλογή το Minitran κατα την άποψή μου. Με αυτή την λογική το είχα πάρει και εγώ.
Δεν το φοβήθηκα καθόλου το συγκεκριμένο αλλά οι ιατροί το έβλεπαν λίγο απαξιωτικά θέλανε να είμαι στα ssri παρόλο που εκείνα μου έκαναν την ζωή πιο δύσκολη. 

Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις εφόσον δεν θέλει να πάει σε ειδικό..φέρε ένα ψυχολόγο στο σπίτι σας. Όχι ψυχίατρο αλλά ψυχολόγο. Μπορείς να το κάνεις αυτό? και εκείνη θα σου πει και για το Minitran οταν γνωρισει και αξιολογησει την μητερα σου αλλα θα την βοηθησει και σε αυτη την κριση που την εχει πιάσει τώρα να μην το περνάς και μόνη σου όλο αυτό. Να υποστηριξει και εσενα και να σου πει πως μπορεις να την βοηθας σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις αλλά και φυσικά να βοηθήσει και την μητέρα σου. Θα βάλετε καφεδάκι, στην άνεση του σπιτιου σας και θα κάνετε κουβεντούλα και θα δεις οτι η μητέρα σου θα νιώσει καλύτερα και έτσι ίσως κανονίσετε να έρχεται κατοικον ο ψθυχολογος και να το αντιμετοπίσετε ολο αυτο πολυ πιο "ευχαριστα" ας το πουμε για την μητέρα σου που αυτή την στιγμη δυσκολεύεται και η ίδια να πάρει τις σωστες αποφάσεις για τον εαυτό της. Η ψυχολόγος θα σου πει επίσης αν πρέπει να αλλάξετε την δόση στο φάρμακο ή να σας προτίνει κάποιο άλλο. Ο ίδιος δεν θα σου δώσει φάρμακα αλλά μπορεί να σου προτίνει και να στα γράψει ο ιατρός σου.

----------


## anxious4ever

χιλια ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου, ηταν ανακουφιστικη...
κ γω σε θεραπεια ειμαι εδω κ καιρο με εφεξορ... τα παιδια εδω με ξερουν ολοι... τι εχω περασει κλπ κλπ...καλα ειμαι εγω τωρα..απλα οταν την ακουω ετσι νιωθω να μου σκιζονται τα σωθικα...δεν εχω ορεξη να δουλεψω κ θελω να κλαιω κ γω.
η μανα μου ειναι αντιδραστικη κ αρνητικη με γιατρους κ ψυχολογους..
της εχω προτεινει να ερθει ψυχοθεραπευτης ακομα κ 3 φορες την εβδομαδα σπιτι μαζι της να κανουν συνεδρια ... ομως με το που της το πα εγινε θηριο. ειναι μεγαλη κ της παλαιας κοπης..
τρεχα γυρευε δλδ..
τωρα ξαναμιλησα μαζι της κ μυο ειπε οτι αν αποειδει θα παρει κ δευτερο μινιτραν γιατι η αληθεια ειναι οτι παιρνει το πιο μικρο, 2/10 ...ειναι βεβαια παρθενος οργανισμος..
μεσα στις οδηγιες λεει 2/10 σε ηλικιωμενους 2-3 φορες την ημερα..
την φρικη την τρελλη που ειχε δεν την εχει πια ευτυχως.. ομως νιωθει θλιψη κ πονο στον θωρακα συνεχομενα, δεν εχει κατι το κοιταξαμε με γαστροσκοπησεις κ ακτινογραφιες κ υπερηχο+ το αιμα της βγαινει εφηβου!!
αρα οι γιατροι κατεληξαν οτι ειναι απλα καταθλιψαρα που εκδηλωνεται πολυ σωματικα.
ο δικος μου γιατρος που παρακολουθουσε κ τις δυο μας, εχει κανει off για προσωπικους λογους κ θα ειναι ενεργος ξανα τον Οκτωβριο..
οποτε μεσα σε κρισατα υστεριας κ φρικης που εκανε, την αρπαξα κ την πηγα στο Αιγινητειο οπου εκει παραλιγο να την βαλουν μεσα γιατι ελεγε συνεχεια πως θελει να πεθανει, τελικα εκει καταληξαμε στο να της δωσουν το μινιτραν κ αυτο απο δικη μυο παρεμβαση διοτι πηγαν να της δωσουν SSRI ... κ τους λεω " ρε παιδια οχι! δεν αντεχει, ειχαμε προσπαθησει με ζολοφτ κ η γυναικα παραλιγο να πηδηξει απο το μπαλκονι, γιατι δεν δοκιμαζουμε το μινιτραν?" 
επειδη πασχω απο μειζονα καταθλιπτικα επεισοδια απο μικρη εχω μεγαλη εμπειρια πλεον ακομα κ στα φαρμακα..
οποτε οι γιατροι συμφωνησαν κ εδωσαν το μινιτραν..
μονη μου φυσικα δεν θα της εδινα κατι...
τι να πω..ευχομαι να παει καλα κ να πιασει καποια στιγμη το φαρμακο κ αν δουμε οτι δεν κανει τιποτα, προφανως κ θα παρει κ δευτερο χαπι.
της ειπα "μαμα κανε οτι πιστευεις εσυ, να βλεπεις οτι δε σε βοηθαει το ενα χαπι παρε κ δευτεερο..αλλωστε ειναι πολυ ελαφρυ αυτο που παιρνεις κ καποια στιγμη θα το συνηθισεις".
ο θεος να βαλει το χερι του, την αγαπω πολυ κ δεν αντεχω να την βλεπω να υποφερει. Εχω μαλιστα προσευχηθει πολλες φορες να παρει ο θεος τον πονο απο αυτην κ να τον δωσει σε εμενα, που αντεχω, που εχω μαθει κ που ειμαι πιο σκληρη σε αυτο επειδη το εχω περασει 7 φορες μεσα σε 20 χρονια κ το εχω μαθει πια.
μολις της πω μαμα θες να ξαναπαμε γαστρεντερολογο? γινεται θηριο!!! δεν θελει να ακουει αλλο για γιατρους!!

----------


## jock77

Πόσο σε θαυμάζω.. που νοιάζεσαι και αγαπας και προσέχεις την μανούλα σου!!!
Εγώ την έχασα και με άσχημο τρόπο και ξέρω τι είναι να προσέυχεσαι να πάρει τον πόνο απο εκείνη καινα τον δώσει σε σένα!! ποσες φορες δεν το παρακάλεσα αυτο...

Μπράβο σου λοιπον που την προσέχεις και τις στέκεσαι παρά τα δικά σου προβλήματα και καταλαβαίνω ποσο ο δικος της πονος επιρεάζει τον δικό σου που και εσυ δινεις τον αγώνα σου να γίνεις καλά. Και σε θαυμάζω που δεν την κατηγορείς γι αυτό γιατί το έχω δει και αυτό να σημβαίνει. Την βάζεις πάνω και απο σένα.. στο ξαναλέω σε θαυμάζω και εύχομαι μεσα απο την καρδιά σου η μανούλα σου να καταφέρει να ανακουφιστεί απο αυτά που την βασανίζουν και να βρείτε την ηρεμία που σας αξίζει.

Εγώ βέβαια θα επέμενα στο θέμα ψυχολόγου..δεν χρειάζεται να της το πείς.. θα βρεις μια καλή γυναίκα ψυχολόγο που θα την έχεις ενημερώσει και θα προετοιμαστείτε και οι δύο σας κατάλληλα ωστε όταν έρθει για καφέ να τηνκάνει η ψυχολόγος να την νιώσει οτι έχει μια φίλη να μιλήσει και να μην την δει σαν ιατρό. Ακόμη και αν αντιδράσει εκείνη την ώρα είμαι σίγουρη οτι θα το ξεπεράσει με την βοήθεια της ψυχολόγου που εκείνη θα έχει τον τρόπο να την κάνει να ηρεμήσει και να τηναποδεχθεί και να καθήσουν να κάνουν μια όμορφη κουβεντούλα. Και θα δεις οτι αν αυτο πετύχει και νιώσει η μητέρα σου καλύτερα θα θέλει να το επαναλάβει απο μόνη της. 
Και αν δεν πετύχει θα ξέρεις οτι προσπάθησες..τι είχατε τι χάσατε.. αλλά και απο αυτή την εμπειρία (αν δηλαδή η μητέρα σου ζητήσει απο την ψυχολόγο να φύγει και πει διάφορα λόγια και κλάψει και ίσως νευριάσει και μαζί σου), δηλαδή απο την αντίδραση που θα βγάλει με αυτή την προσπάθεια που θα κάνετε ..η ψυχολόγος πάλι κάτι καλό θα έχει να σου πεί για να βοηθήσει εσένα τουλάχιστον πως να βοηθήσεις εκείνη σε αυτό το στάδιο. 
Νομίζω πρέπει να το ρισκάρεις..

----------


## jock77

υγ πρέπει να απενεχοποιήσεις στο μυαλό της οτι ο ψυχολόγος είναι ιατρός.. να την πίσεις οτι δεν είναι..δεν δινει καν φάρμακα.. Μια φίλη για κουβεντούλα στην ουσία θα καλέσετε..τπτ παραπάνω..και αν δεν θέλει να της μιλήσει μην τηνπιέσετε καθίστε και πιείτε μόνο ένα καφέ.. πες της ισως οτι και εσύ το έχεις ανάγκη να μιλήσεις με έναν άνθρωπο..

----------


## Remedy

καλησπερα ανξιους!
ολα να πανε καλα με την μανουλα σου.
απ οτι λες εχεις μεγαλη εμπειρια σε τετοια φαρμακα, οποτε, τι να σου πει ενας τριτος? τα ξερεις καλυτερα.
το θεμα ειναι ο *συγκεκριμενος* ασθενης τι χρειαζεται και πως αντιδραει, κι αυτο μπορει να το ρυθμισει μονο με τον γιατρο της. ο καθενας το μακρυ του και το κοντο του θα πει, αν ειναι τριτος.

αφου ομως ξερεις οτι προηλθε απο προσωπικες αγωνιες, μοναξια , κλπ, σιγουρα θα ηταν καλο να δεχτει να μιλαει με ψυχοθεραπευτη. προσπαθησε να την επηρρεασεις ως προς αυτο αν μπορεσεις.

αν επιτρεπεις μια προσωπικη ερωτηση, ποιο ηταν το σκεπτικο συμφωνα με το οποιο ο ψυχ σου σου ζητησε να μην συμμετεχεις εδω και στο εβαλε και σαν ορο? αν θελεις λες.

----------


## anxious4ever

νομιζω πως αν φερω ψυχολογο σπιτι θα την πεταξει εξω με τις κλωτσιες..θα ντραπω..ακομα κ γω που κανω ψυχοθεραπεια το κατηγορει..τι να πω..θα δω ρε παιδια..

ρεμεντυ γεια, η ψυχολογος μου παρατηρησε οτι κανω ενδοβολες, ταυτιζομαι με τα προβληματα των αλλων κ επηρρεαζομαι κ πεφτω ψυχολογικα..
οποτε μου ειπε οτι θα ηταν προτιμοτερο να αποφευγω την επαφη με το φορουμ κ γενικως με ολο αυτο κ να διαβαζω περι σχιοφρενειας κλπ..
οταν σταματησα ενιωσα καλυτερα η αληθεια ειναι, ξεχαστηκα απο τα ψυχολογικα προβληματα γενικα..
επισης επειδη εχω βοηθησει πολυ κοσμο στην ζωη μου κ δεν μιλαω για το φορουμ, αλλα πρακτικα εκει εξω, ειναι μια συμπεριφορα η οποια με εχει κουρασει πολυ , με αποτελεσμα να αφηνω εκκρεμοτητες στην δικη μου ζωη..να μην εχω χρονο κ χωρο για εμενα... οποτε εβαλα ορια κ σε αυτη την συμπεριφορα μου κ ηδη νιωθω πολυ καλυτερα κ με αυτο..
το οτι μπηκα αυτον τον καιρο ξανα, αποτελει εξαιρεση μιας κ δεν εχω γιατρο ιδιωτικο αυτη την δεδομενη στιγμη να μιλησω για το φαρμακο της μανας μου, δεν ριχνω καμια ματια στα αλλα θεματα κ σε καμια αλλη ενοτητα..
οπως επισης μπηκα μονο να αναζητησω βοηθεια κ οχι να συμπαρασταθω σε οποιονδηποτε..
πρεπει απλα να προφυλαξω τον εαυτο μου ...

----------


## jock77

> νομιζω πως αν φερω ψυχολογο σπιτι θα την πεταξει εξω με τις κλωτσιες..θα ντραπω..ακομα κ γω που κανω ψυχοθεραπεια το κατηγορει..τι να πω..θα δω ρε παιδια..
> 
> ρεμεντυ γεια, η ψυχολογος μου παρατηρησε οτι κανω ενδοβολες, ταυτιζομαι με τα προβληματα των αλλων κ επηρρεαζομαι κ πεφτω ψυχολογικα..
> οποτε μου ειπε οτι θα ηταν προτιμοτερο να αποφευγω την επαφη με το φορουμ κ γενικως με ολο αυτο κ να διαβαζω περι σχιοφρενειας κλπ..
> οταν σταματησα ενιωσα καλυτερα η αληθεια ειναι, ξεχαστηκα απο τα ψυχολογικα προβληματα γενικα..
> επισης επειδη εχω βοηθησει πολυ κοσμο στην ζωη μου κ δεν μιλαω για το φορουμ, αλλα πρακτικα εκει εξω, ειναι μια συμπεριφορα η οποια με εχει κουρασει πολυ , με αποτελεσμα να αφηνω εκκρεμοτητες στην δικη μου ζωη..να μην εχω χρονο κ χωρο για εμενα... οποτε εβαλα ορια κ σε αυτη την συμπεριφορα μου κ ηδη νιωθω πολυ καλυτερα κ με αυτο..
> το οτι μπηκα αυτον τον καιρο ξανα, αποτελει εξαιρεση μιας κ δεν εχω γιατρο ιδιωτικο αυτη την δεδομενη στιγμη να μιλησω για το φαρμακο της μανας μου, δεν ριχνω καμια ματια στα αλλα θεματα κ σε καμια αλλη ενοτητα..
> οπως επισης μπηκα μονο να αναζητησω βοηθεια κ οχι να συμπαρασταθω σε οποιονδηποτε..
> πρεπει απλα να προφυλαξω τον εαυτο μου ...


σωστή!! πολύ σωστή!!!

----------


## anxious4ever

> σωστή!! πολύ σωστή!!!


για να νιωσουμε καλυτερα μερικες φορες πρεπει να αλλαζουμε συμπεριφορες...
να κανουμε αλλαγες, δεν γινεται αλλιως..μαλιστα ατομα που βοηθουσα μεσω μεσεντζερ, ακομα κ ξημερωματα, επειδη ειχαν κριση αγχους κλπ. τους ανακοινωσα οτι πλεον δεν θα μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο κ οτι πρεπει να κοιταξω τον εαυτο μου πια..
οκ στεναχωρησα αρκετους... αλλα δεν μπορουσα να κανω αλλιως πραγματικα..
πλεον μιλαω για ευχαριστα πραματα μονο, κανω ευχαριστα πραματα με την παρεα μου κ περναω υπεροχα... κ γω οταν ειχα αναγκες πληρωσα τον ψυχολογο κ εδωσα χιλιαδες ευρω για να νιωσω καλυτερα..
οποτε καλο ειναι να κανουν το ιδιο κ οσοι υποφερουν..
ειχα γινει ερασιτεχνης ψυχοθεραπευτρια..
πλεον τελος με αυτο.

----------


## jock77

> για να νιωσουμε καλυτερα μερικες φορες πρεπει να αλλαζουμε συμπεριφορες...
> να κανουμε αλλαγες, δεν γινεται αλλιως..μαλιστα ατομα που βοηθουσα μεσω μεσεντζερ, ακομα κ ξημερωματα, επειδη ειχαν κριση αγχους κλπ. τους ανακοινωσα οτι πλεον δεν θα μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο κ οτι πρεπει να κοιταξω τον εαυτο μου πια..
> οκ στεναχωρησα αρκετους... αλλα δεν μπορουσα να κανω αλλιως πραγματικα..
> πλεον μιλαω για ευχαριστα πραματα μονο, κανω ευχαριστα πραματα με την παρεα μου κ περναω υπεροχα... κ γω οταν ειχα αναγκες πληρωσα τον ψυχολογο κ εδωσα χιλιαδες ευρω για να νιωσω καλυτερα..
> οποτε καλο ειναι να κανουν το ιδιο κ οσοι υποφερουν..
> ειχα γινει ερασιτεχνης ψυχοθεραπευτρια..
> πλεον τελος με αυτο.


πολυ καλά έκανες φιλενάδα και συνέχισε έτσι.. Σε καταλαβαίνω και σε δικαιολογω απόλυτα και μπραβο σουπου το διαχειρίζεσαι έτσι και μην νιώθεις καθόλου άσχημα ή άβολα γι αυτό! Είναι μια πολύ καλή συμβουλή βασικά που θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσουν πολλοί. Όταν βλέπεις οτι κάτι σε επιρεάζει αρνητικά, όσο και καλή πρόθεση να έχεις, πρέπει πρώτα απο όλα να προστατέψεις τον εαυτό σου. Μπράβο σου και ξανά μπράβο σου! και εγω δεν ξερω για ποσο πολυ ακομα θα μπορεσω να συμμετέχω εδώ αλλά όσο δεν με επιρεάζει θα προσπαθήσω να βοηθάω. Άν νιώσω στο ελάχιστο οτι με επιρεάζει θα το κόψω μαχαίρι!!!
Δεν έχουμε όλοι οι άνθρωποι τις ίδιες αδυναμιες, ανοχές και αντοχές..

----------


## anxious4ever

φυσικα κ δεν ειμαστε ολοι ιδιοι..αν δεις οτι πιο πολυ ασχολεισαι με τα ψυχολογ. προβληματα απο το να σκεφτεσαι πχ τι θα κανεις σημερα , τοτε ναι ειναι καιρος να κοψεις...
ευχομαι ολα καλα να πανε κ σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια σου, ανακουφιστηκα πολυ που μου ειπες οτι το μινιτραν θελει χρονο........ επειδη εγω δεν το εχω παριε ποτε δεν γνωριζα ιδιαιτερα γι αυτο παρα μονο οτι κανει αμεση αγχολυση...

----------


## anxious4ever

νομιζω πως πρεπει να φυγω απο το φορουμ τωρα...
χιλια ευχαριστω ολους σας για την προσοχη σας στο μνμ μου κ την βοηθεια σας!!
φιλια!

----------


## jock77

χαίρομαι αν βοήθησα έστω και στο ελάχιστο! 
καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθειά σου και να είναι γρήγορα περαστικά για την μητέρα σου και να σας πάνε ολα όλο και καλύτερα!!!! φιλια πολλα!

----------


## Remedy

> νομιζω πως αν φερω ψυχολογο σπιτι θα την πεταξει εξω με τις κλωτσιες..θα ντραπω..ακομα κ γω που κανω ψυχοθεραπεια το κατηγορει..τι να πω..θα δω ρε παιδια..
> 
> ρεμεντυ γεια, η ψυχολογος μου παρατηρησε οτι κανω ενδοβολες, ταυτιζομαι με τα προβληματα των αλλων κ επηρρεαζομαι κ πεφτω ψυχολογικα..
> οποτε μου ειπε οτι θα ηταν προτιμοτερο να αποφευγω την επαφη με το φορουμ κ γενικως με ολο αυτο κ να διαβαζω περι σχιοφρενειας κλπ..
> οταν σταματησα ενιωσα καλυτερα η αληθεια ειναι, ξεχαστηκα απο τα ψυχολογικα προβληματα γενικα..
> επισης επειδη εχω βοηθησει πολυ κοσμο στην ζωη μου κ δεν μιλαω για το φορουμ, αλλα πρακτικα εκει εξω, ειναι μια συμπεριφορα η οποια με εχει κουρασει πολυ , με αποτελεσμα να αφηνω εκκρεμοτητες στην δικη μου ζωη..να μην εχω χρονο κ χωρο για εμενα... οποτε εβαλα ορια κ σε αυτη την συμπεριφορα μου κ ηδη νιωθω πολυ καλυτερα κ με αυτο..
> το οτι μπηκα αυτον τον καιρο ξανα, αποτελει εξαιρεση μιας κ δεν εχω γιατρο ιδιωτικο αυτη την δεδομενη στιγμη να μιλησω για το φαρμακο της μανας μου, δεν ριχνω καμια ματια στα αλλα θεματα κ σε καμια αλλη ενοτητα..
> οπως επισης μπηκα μονο να αναζητησω βοηθεια κ οχι να συμπαρασταθω σε οποιονδηποτε..
> πρεπει απλα να προφυλαξω τον εαυτο μου ...


σωστη.
συμφωνω με το σκεπτικο, ανξιους μου, κι αφου σου κανει και καλο, τρανη αποδειξη οτι ειχε δικιο.
καλη τυχη με την μανουλα σου. περαστικα και στις δυο σας.
φιλακια και καλο καλοκαιρι να χουμε!!!!

----------


## anxious4ever

μπηκα να σας δωσω ευχες για ενα ομορφο καλοκαιρι! ξενοιαστο χωρις κανενα αγχος κ πονο!!!! γιατι ολοι το αξιζουμε κ εχουμε περασει πολλα.....
θα ξαναμπω οταν θα εχω νεοτερα για την μανα...
ευχομαι να παει καλα κ να μη τρεχουμε καλοκαιριατικα....
φιλια σε ολους!!!!

----------


## jock77

> μπηκα να σας δωσω ευχες για ενα ομορφο καλοκαιρι! ξενοιαστο χωρις κανενα αγχος κ πονο!!!! γιατι ολοι το αξιζουμε κ εχουμε περασει πολλα.....
> θα ξαναμπω οταν θα εχω νεοτερα για την μανα...
> ευχομαι να παει καλα κ να μη τρεχουμε καλοκαιριατικα....
> φιλια σε ολους!!!!


Καλό καλοκαίρι anxious με πολυ πολύ relax και να σας πάνε όλα κατ ευχήν!! φιλιά πολλά και μια μεγάλη αγκαλιά και στις δυο σας !!

----------


## Macgyver

> για να νιω
> πλεον μιλαω για ευχαριστα πραματα μονο, κανω ευχαριστα πραματα με την παρεα μου κ περναω υπεροχα... 
> ειχα γινει ερασιτεχνης ψυχοθεραπευτρια..
> πλεον τελος με αυτο.


Eτσι ακριβως αγαπητη ανξιους , κι εγω το ιδιο κανω και δουλευει μια χαρα ........συνεχισε ετσι ..........

----------


## StellaG

Καλή σας μέρα, είμαι Ψυχολόγος και είπα μήπως μπορώ να βοηθήσω...αν και φυσικά αυτό είναι αρμοδιότητα Ψυχιάτρου. Λογικά θα πρέπει ή θα έπρεπε να της χορηγήσει από σιγά σιγά μέχρι να φτάσει στην δόση που θέλουμε...ώστε και να το συνηθίσει χωρίς να υπάρχουν αυτά τα συμπτώματα. Δεν της το ξεκίνησε από μία μικρότερη δόση πριν να φτάσει στην απαιτούμενη? Αν θέλεις στείλε μου και προσωπικό μήνυμα anxious!

----------


## jimpat

Δεν απορρίπτω ένα σκεύασμα εάν δεν το δώσουμε σε μεγαλύτερη επιτρεπτή δόση τουλάχιστον για 10 μέρες . Εφόσον δεν έχει πρόβλημα με το αναπνευστικό ας πάρει α πρωινά και λίγη αγχολιση θα την βοηθήσει ,πχ xanax δρα σε 10 λεπτά και κρατά 4-5 ώρες .Μην την πιεζεις να αλλάξει σκεπτικό ,νοιώσε την και δώσε της χρονο για ηρεμία ώστε να καταλαγιάσει η κρίση της...Πρόσθεσε και 2-3 gr την ημέρα Ω3 ...Ευχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά...Φιλικά

----------


## jimpat

Για τον πονοκέφαλο , παρακεταμόλη.

----------

